# Coupla drawings



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Hope ya'll digs.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not much for Space Wolves, but that's a pretty awesome one.
The second Blood Angel looks awesome, reminds me of the Angry Marines 

Well Done.


----------

